# Raitings



## Elfan (Dec 17, 2002)

I never really liked/used the rating system for posts (the 5 star thing), nor have I ever seen many others use it.  It might be something to consider axeing as you go back and retweak everything.


----------



## arnisador (Jan 11, 2003)

I never use it either.


----------



## Matt Stone (Jan 11, 2003)

Since ALL of my posts are 5 star posts, I don't bother going back and rating them...



Just kidding!!!

Gambarimasu.


----------

